
Three Ways Agile Has Gone Astray - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/three-ways-agile-has-gone-astray-165acf3fd3c0
======
alttab
The weakness with this article is that it compares passion programming with
running a profitable software business.

You run sprints because the output has to be planned and tracked as there are
people dependent on knowing the schedule (marketing, sales, support).

Everyone needs write permissions because we can't wait for Gary to get back to
accept the pull request.

Open source has no need for estimation because open source projects have
limitless contributors and thus limitless man hours. No one is even required
to contribute anything at all! The fact it took you a year means nothing as
long as the source gets the pull request. This is totally untrue when that
year is a salaried worker.

This article compares apples and oranges and should be shamed for it. Try
running a profitable software business with no planning, no write perms, and
no estimation. No, you're aren't valve.

